# Nominations Being Accepted to Honor Lake Erie Advocates



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

The OLEC is accepting nominations for the 2012 Ohio Lake Erie Award, which will recognize individuals and organizations that have made outstanding contributions to enhance Ohios Great Lake.More...

More...


----------

